# your chi's grown up



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

hello!
i just wanted to see pics of older chi's!
to see how big they grow from when hey where little!
so please send pics!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco has changed alot, I think. He weighed 2 pounds, 4 ounces at 8 weeks of age and now weighs a little under 8 pounds.

Baby Bosco: 









Adult Bosco: 










============
Lola hasn't changed much at all except that her ears quit standing up at about 12 weeks old. She, too was 2 pounds, 4 ounces at 8 weeks of age and now weighs about 5 and a half pounds.

Baby Lola: 









Adult Lola:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwww look at baby bosco and lola , way too cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I dont think romeo changes much lol

REFERRING TO FEATURES....
This is him at i think 10 weeks....









and then at 5 MONTHS









So feature wise romeo hasnt changed... his personality has obviously formed as he learnt more and becomes more loving by the day...
but just to add (maybe off topic) but... romeos ways havent changed. Like he still loves the things he loved as a pup like his blankie and games lol

thought id add a pick of his tongue pose at 8 weeks...








and at 5 months...









:wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, I do love Romeo Stef!  Ivy's missing him and she's jealous of his new lady in your avatar! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats no lady lol thats lillo romeo bats for the other team now lol


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: :shock: Ivy's fainted! :shock: :shock:

I thought it looked like Lillo but then I thought surely not Romeo!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I didn't get Tico until he was 15 weeks... 

so, here he is at 3 1/2 months 









and at 8 months


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep Jeanna lol its romeo and lillo lol  
explains that bite he tried to give ivy lol i did think he was playing hard to get but... you never no with romeo :?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivy never held the bite against Romeo! She's been getting ...erm...rather attatched to my staff Bullet lately! He's been neutered too!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes romeo actually liked a girl :shock: my nans staff bonnie shes pure white with brindle patches similar to your bullet but i think a smaller frame being a girl.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is P-Nut when we first got her and now... she was tiny before and now she is almost 7lbs! She is about 2 1/2 years old now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

How much I love that 2nd pic of P-NUT-  Not half as much as how much i love her!!!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

P-Nut your such a cutie pie!!!!!!

Here's my little Lex baby! 

This is my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE pic of him when he was little!










Here he is now! He's such a big boy now!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's Diesel!!

This is the day after we brought him home (he was 6 weeks)









And here's Diesel a few days ago at 6.5 months


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Bosco: Baby Bosco is just too cute! Bosco grew up to be quite the handsome man!
Lola- she's angelic love her coloring as well as her eyes, there gorgeous
Romeo- Romeo is so cute!! I love the tounge pics!
Tico- Tico reminds me a little bit of my scoot! He makes some of the same little expressions! Tico is a great model for pictures by the way, your pictures are great.
P-nut- OMG she was such a cute little puppy! The little chocolate chi's are just irrestable! She has grown up into a beautiful lady!
Lex- he was such a cute little puppy! That picture is great! And he has grown up so much! How cute!
Diesel- You got him on puppyfind.. right??? What a good find! He sure has grown up nicely! Oh and i love his name! is he named after vin diesel??


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizzie now...

Then 4 months

And 9 weeks


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Roie said:


> Bosco: Baby Bosco is just too cute! Bosco grew up to be quite the handsome man!
> Lola- she's angelic love her coloring as well as her eyes, there gorgeous
> Romeo- Romeo is so cute!! I love the tounge pics!
> Tico- Tico reminds me a little bit of my scoot! He makes some of the same little expressions! Tico is a great model for pictures by the way, your pictures are great.
> ...


Roie - you always have such nice things to say about everyone's puppies! I had to go back to each set of photos & compair your comments to the pix


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina was about 4 months when we got her...so I don't have very many baby pics of her 

*The is a pic the person we got her from sent us. I think she looks like a totally different dog..but whatever. She was about 3 or 4 months here.*









*Here she is at about 4-5 months.*









*And this one was taken just the other day *









===============================================
We got Boss Hogg when he was 5wks (too young yes I know). These pictures are the day my bf brought him home to me.

*When we took him to the vet he said that he was 1lb. some oz. that's at 5wks.*
















*He's 3 months old now (wow! That went by really fast!) and he's probably about 2-3lbs. He goes back to the vet soon, so I'll know then how much he actually weighs. He's a pig though lol.*


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi, this was Jaimin when he was 6 weeks old: (still with the breeder)









Here he was 3months (with me)

















And this is him now, at almost 6 months:


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

they all look adorable !
keep em cumin!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Fab pics everyone...Tacha you are very pretty, you look like Helena Christensen :lol:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

They all have sure grown alot.This is Princess-Ella the first photo is a year ago so she was a one year old. and the second when we got her home at 7 weeks old.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Adorable Doggies!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Here is Chico at 5 weeks and now at 7months


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Here is Chico at 5 weeks and now at 7months


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Ooops sorry about the double


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is Pearl at 7 weeks sorry if you cannot see it thats the only picture i have of her at a very young age.the second picture is currently at nine months old.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow look at her..a princess she is


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Fab pics everyone...Tacha you are very pretty, you look like Helena Christensen :lol:


Thank you


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

goldie said:


> Roie - you always have such nice things to say about everyone's puppies! I had to go back to each set of photos & compair your comments to the pix


Aww thank you!! I know how nice it is to get a nice comment about your dog, it's like an extra little pick me up for your day, at least it is for me, so I try to give nice little comments as much as i can! Which is not hard at all becasue all of our chi's are so beautiful and unique!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well i dont have a baby baby picture of vixie because i ddint get her till she was 6 months old..








(the day she came home 6 months old 3lb 10oz)

vixie now at 1yr 3 months old








(you can see how much her furs grown and its not done growing yet lol)


and heres the baby pic of dodger i recived










and heres him at 5months old








(before the cast came off) ill post newer picures once i find my connection cable for my camera/get a new camera lol


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I love seeing everyone Chis growing up!

OK BIG change here haha

Here is Tyke 1 lb and 1 ounce and furry at 12 weeks:










5 Months 1.7 lbs and hairless!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

baby sami at 12 weeks, the day we got her










sami grown up


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Sami is absolutely beautiful!!!!  
I'm dying for a long coat female.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Sami is absolutely beautiful!!!!
> I'm dying for a long coat female.


thanks! she makes everyone fall in love with her. I wish I had that power  Sami thinks diesel is a handsome man!

I would like another one too...but sometime in the future. Good luck in your search and post pics for us!


----------



## little_angel (Nov 2, 2005)

oh my, sami is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

BlueMo0nz said:


> I love seeing everyone Chis growing up!
> 
> OK BIG change here haha
> 
> ...



That Baby picture is OH-SO-ADORABLE!


----------

